# Poodles eyelashes touching his eye?



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So Lately I've noticed Sawyer is getting watery eyes (not a ton, but not normal). I couldn't figure it out since it didn't seem to happen much before, but when I looked closer I noticed his eyelashes curl and touch his eye sometimes, so I'm assuming it gets irritated. Is there a way to stop this? cutting them short safely? Or would I be best letting them grow longer so they'll eventually stop?
Any ideas would be wonderful!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Most groomers do trim the eyelashes. I asked my groomer to stop trimming Bonnies several months ago. Now she has cute long eyelashes (so far not in her eyes). Anyway...the groomer can do them when they do their faces.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, I actually do his grooming myself and trim them, but after about 2 weeks they need to be done again since they curl in. I'm wondering if I let them grow, after the initial awkward stage, once they get longer they'll stop curling in or something... does that make sense? lol


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Piper's do the same thing. I tried to let them grow, but the curled right around into her eye, so now I just shave it with a 15 blade (very carefully) about every 2 weeks.


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

mine is the same, his eyelashes fall into his eyes after they get a certain length... only solution is to cut them off because they're never long enough to band up!


----------

